# App update after app update



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

It's not just me right? Two app updates yesterday followed by another two today (on Android). Tell me this isn't typical.


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

What build numbers? I've never got so many updates back to back


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

On 3785 now.


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

That's what I have as well. What did you have before?


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

Wasn't keeping track. No biggie anyhoo, thanks.


----------

